# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (De Kreek)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Grote Rivieren (De Kreek, circuit kinderen en jeugdigen)
Overkampweg 135
Dordrecht

Bezoek de website van De Grote Rivieren


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (De Kreek).*

----------


## MissMolly

De Grote Rivieren heet tegenwoordig Yulius

----------

